# Happy Boxing Day



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2018)

For those living in countries that celebrate it on the day after Christmas.

Canada, Australia, England to name just 3.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes, happy Boxing Day!


----------



## Rockskipper (Dec 27, 2018)

And yesterday was unboxing day, right? The cat has the right idea, as cats always do. (Beautiful cat, BTW.)


----------



## stevelee (Dec 27, 2018)

I watched ESPN2 for a bit tonight to celebrate. They seemed to be having a boxing marathon.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 27, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Yes, happy Boxing Day!
> View attachment 182289



A particularly cute specimen of _Felis Catus Cockroachus_


----------

